# Arlington heights Illinois



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi-I'm Wendi from Arlington heights illinois...Anyone live near me?


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi, I'm from Quincy, IL have IBS and Constipation and yes do get depressed sometimes, don't feel well, even though on Zelnorm, but the medicine does work, but have to intake all this fiber, love ice cream, but can't eat it because it gives me pain.


----------

